# one bad ear any ideas



## saveaduckkillaskybuster (May 29, 2005)

my 3 year old lab has one ear that constantly stays red and irritated. she favors it by shaking her head constantly. the vet says it may be algeries and let me tell ya he has taken me to the bank with no solution. i clean it often, well both ears for that matter. any ideas or solutions?????


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

sounds identical to my dog.

I stoped any treats and his dog food, and gave him lamb and rice. no problems since, other than he has put on a few lbs I think. I fought it for about 6 months, I thought it was just an infection, drugs would get rid of it, then a few weeks later it'd be back.

he hasn't had a problem now for several months. good luck


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would go to a vet school for a second opinion and or another vet.

without you listing what the vets ruled out so far its kind of tough for us to help


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Second what Bob said. Don't let it go. If you are close to MN, the U of M has a great clinic. A vet can set up the appointment or you can call.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I had the same problem with mine, They were thinking allergies also and had me buying expensive dog food, I kept her out of the water all last fall and just hunted fields and put her back on the old food and havent had the problem since, Im guessing it was the water bothering my dog wich isnt a problem since I field hunt anyways, just no more hot summer lake swims is all.


----------

